# When it's time, it's time...



## HeartofHearts (Aug 25, 2014)

.


----------



## trinmir (Aug 25, 2014)

you're right! you have done all that you can do and if he has not learned in the year that you two were apart, he never will. (i need to be talking to myself right now lol)

He still lives life as he is single. you can't raise a man and you surely can't get something from him that he doesn't have in him. took me 4 years to learn that.


----------



## HeartofHearts (Aug 25, 2014)

.


----------



## trinmir (Aug 25, 2014)

well, he only has his family to thank for that. whichever way this goes I will be rooting for you!!


----------

